# Fluance or Jamo 5.0 System?



## rpureber (Jun 8, 2010)

Can anybody compare the follow two 5.0 sets for me?

Fluance SXHTB+ - http://www.fluance.com/fluan5speaks.html
$300 + $85 shipping = $385 total

Jamo S 406 HCS 1 - http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/544674283/jamo-s-406-hcs-1-black?s_c=site_search
$250 w/ free shipping = $250 total

They seem to be pretty comparable to each other, so I'm trying to decide if the Fluance are worth the extra $135.

As of now I plan to run an Elemental Designs A3S - 250 sub and push it all with an Onkyo TX - SR707.

Thank you for your response


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Fluance are listed as substantially heavier which means a more well-braced cabinet, heavier speaker magnets, or both. Beyond that, I don't have first-hand experience with either set.

If you're using a sub, you probably don't need floorstanding speakers. You might consider using satellites from fronts as well as surrounds to save a little money, or buy slightly better speakers.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with these specific ones, but I have found it very difficult to tell much of a difference in most sub $400 systems. I'd save the money and either upgrade the sub to something you can keep for awhile and be happy with, or save it for a rainy day.

matteo


----------

